# Bike rack



## BigRab (6 mo ago)

Hi All, thanks for letting me be a member. 
The question I have is , that I have a 1995 peugeot boxer Tempo campervan and I was thinking of putting a bike rack on the back door.
Would anyone any recommendations on wot type of rack would fit it.
RAB.


----------



## Happy Joe (11 mo ago)

Welcome!
... to the forum...

Enjoy!


----------

